# show clothes question?



## ashleym100 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying this shirt..I know its more of a rail shirt but I'm wondering if it would work for halter and showmanship(I can get it with removable cuffs if that is better.)For showing Isaac with the blue eyes.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I have no idea what is and isn't acceptable, but that is gorgeous, I love the cuffs! I usually wear what ever I want in the show ring, but doing local jumpers I can get away with it


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

You can wear that for ground classes. It's perfectly fine.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep, that shirt's perfectly fine for ground classes. I see them in halter classes all the time. Although, if you are doing any bigger shows (I mean, like, really *big* shows or breed specific shows) you may want to have a blazer. By and large, though, that shirt should be absolutely fine for whatever class you want to do.


----------



## ashleym100 (Apr 23, 2009)

lol this is what i wore last year...I was the only 1 dressed like it there (breed show)...no other blazers...ps my first show


----------

